# Test for Welfare Checks???



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Someone emailed this to me. I am sure it was written as a form of humor, but I have to say I agree with whoever wrote this.



> URINE TEST (I sure would like to know who wrote this one! They deserve a
> HUGE pat on the back!)
> 
> Like a lot of folks in this state, I have a job. I work, they pay me. I
> ...


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

I agree 100%.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Agree 100% and I would like to add this. How about all welfair folks live in a state building with a front desk check in like a military barracks? At the check in only the welfair recipint can stay the night no drug dealing boyfreind's or freeloaders. Drug tesing could be done at any time they could be called for one anytime they are at home!! Also no cable TV during work hours, they could attend work shops and continuing education classes instead of watching Jerry Springer.. Wake up at 7am and lights out at 10pm on all work days, also apartment inspections, they would be responsible for keeping their apartment and apartment buliding clean.

If they dont like it they can get a Job and live like the rest of us and thats the point right. :beer:


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

And instead of getting more money for more children they should have there children taken away. They obviously cant provide for there children this makes them unfit parents. And I am not a mean evil person if someone falls on hard times and needs a hand getting up I have know problem with that. Its the long term repeating collectors I am talking about.

There is a Rap song called the first of the month by Bone Thugs and Harmony the song is about getting there welfare check then going to buy drugs with it. Crazy!!!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Honostly how hard it is to get a job? Welfare was created by FDR to get people back on their feet, some how the meaning of welfare got changed to living without working. My mom is a teacher ans she had a girl in her class that never did homework or anything and mom asked her why she doesn't do anything and her reply was " mommy told me that the dumber I am the more money we get". What a shame. Those people are ruining it for the people who really need it. There are so many jobs out there, people just choose not to do a "dirty"job. Well if it puts money on the table, you have no reason to complain. I' all for drug testing and the barracks.

Also I think that the same thing that need to happen with our tax money that goes to the reservations. Its a sad life that they have going on up there. I was watching the news and they did report on the reservations and once the kids turn 18 they get $40,000. Anyone have a guess on average how long they have that money? ONE WEEK. Something needs to change with how hard working peoples money goes to many, but not all lazy people.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I think it's fair to assume none of you guys are likely to be running for any elected office anytime soon!


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

But I'd vote for you if you did!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You have my vote too.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

live2hunt said:


> Someone emailed this to me. I am sure it was written as a form of humor, but I have to say I agree with whoever wrote this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*BAD IDEA.*

*As soon as you do that, we'll find out how many poor soul's need REHAB. So everyone who's on welfare and gets popped for drugs need to go into Rehab, because it's OUR job to fix them.

How much would that cost?*

:******:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Good point but I still think its a good idea. Better in rehab than in jail and rehab cause thats ware they go anyway!!


----------

